# Does your Cockapoo hunt?



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone has a hunting Cockapoo?
Weller will half heatedly chase cats and squirrels etc but I am sure it's more for show and there is pretty much zero intent behind his hunting but I walk sibling cockapoos, toy crosses and wow!!! They love to hunt, the dog especially. 
They fly through undergrowth, stinging nettles, brambles, over logs and half way up trees. They mean business and love bombing around the woods terrorising the local squirrel population. They are lovely sweet natured, very obedient and happy little dogs that LOVE hunting. They are like whippets in fluffy coats!
Does anyone else have a poo with a strong hunting instinct?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps it is the toy mix because Betty is definitely like this...much to my cats misfortune...you should see her in our local woods ...hunting and foraging.. she looks like a real country / working dog, exploring every tree, route in the undergrowth etc.. it's really fun to watch.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max is a chaser definitely! Although I did catch him leaning over the dead body of a blackbird a few weeks ago...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine can track a scent, but dont go like bullets if they see something (oh unless they run up to another dog, and recall fails terribly lol), maybe they are too busy playing with each other to notice  .. Picnic is alert in walks .. whereas Honey is too busy barking at anything she sees, not exactly good at sneaking up on pray .. she just likes to be noticed too much  thats my girls xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I am avoiding the foootball (guess I am not oin my own) .. just went out on a lovely quiet dog walk and now a bit of me time


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie runs like a new born lamb on speed, chasing squirrels up trees. Then dances round the tree as if to say 'where'd it do go'

She nearly caught up with a rabbit once, but backed off as soon as she got too close. Since then she doesn't bother with rabbits 

But not really a hunter, more of a playful game. Not sure the squirrels think its playful.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My hubby has taken off work to watch the Euro....is that the football you guys are talking about?? 

now for the hunting...Lady loves to chase after bunnies and birds...her favorite tho...she loves to hunt down the elusive maple leaf blowing in the wind!!! hahah silly pooch


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biccy is a bullet! He will bark at the patio doosr and when I open it he will go off like a rocket after a pigeon. He will also chase squirrels, etc like he really wants to get them!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes the Euro's I think .. lol .. I just asked hubby and he said "yes Jo the Euros, you are joking aren't you" ... if it was the cockapoo Euros I would know .. ha ha ha ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes the Euro's I think .. lol .. I just asked hubby and he said "yes Jo the Euros, you are joking aren't you" ... if it was the cockapoo Euros I would know .. ha ha ha ...



JoJo what are you like?! I am having a tough night, watching football and greyhound racing on sky, a friend has a dog in a final and also cockapoo'ing it. I need three pairs of eyes


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Perhaps it is the toy mix because Betty is definitely like this...much to my cats misfortune...you should see her in our local woods ...hunting and foraging.. she looks like a real country / working dog, exploring every tree, route in the undergrowth etc.. it's really fun to watch.



Yes definately think the toy has a definately influence!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hubby keeps updating me on the scores for the ( *cough cough* Soccer) I mean football. lol. 
not sure how to tell him I just don't care....lol but I was silly enough to ask if Canada made it into the Euro!! REALLY AMANDA! My hubby burst out laughing hysterically before I clued in to how ridiculous that statement was. 

His Parents are Italian immigrants to Canada...so he is cheering Italy on :behindsofa:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got one eye on here and one eye on the footie. I don't normally like football, but watching England is quite good.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Hubby keeps updating me on the scores for the ( *cough cough* Soccer) I mean football. lol.
> not sure how to tell him I just don't care....lol but I was silly enough to ask if Canada made it into the Euro!! REALLY AMANDA! My hubby burst out laughing hysterically before I clued in to how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> His Parents are Italian immigrants to Canada...so he is cheering Italy on :behindsofa:


Oh just asked my hubby how Italy are doing in the Euros .. and he said good, through to quarter finals  why are you asking ... oh your cockapoo friends are helping you out lol ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Hubby keeps updating me on the scores for the ( *cough cough* Soccer) I mean football. lol.
> not sure how to tell him I just don't care....lol but I was silly enough to ask if Canada made it into the Euro!! REALLY AMANDA! My hubby burst out laughing hysterically before I clued in to how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> His Parents are Italian immigrants to Canada...so he is cheering Italy on :behindsofa:



We play Italy on sun, IF we win this game.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> We play Italy on sun, IF we win this game.


Oh well then...Sunday should be exciting!!!



JoJo said:


> Oh just asked my hubby how Italy are doing in the Euros .. and he said good, through to quarter finals  why are you asking ... oh your cockapoo friends are helping you out lol ...


LOL!!! that is so so funny! my hubby would have said something just like that to me...he knows I don't know much about it.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami will actually "stalk" a squirrel. If he sees it on the ground he will stop dead still . . . on three legs with one held up . . then he will crouch lower to the ground and walk very slowly and accelerate to lightening speed the last several steps for the chase! He has actually been very close to catching the squirrls tail several times! Not sure what he would do if he catches one, im not excited for him to do that as they will bite! He will also catch their scent and go over and over the trail a dozen times. I can say "squirrel sami" and he will stop dead in his tracks and do a 360 degree look for location, and the chase is on! Its really cool to watch!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Nanci, I love watching these two hunt, they are so fast they make Weller look like a big fat old man!! They do not stalk though, they just run and run and run and run. Walking along having a sniff one second, off at a hundred miles an hour the next.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly is a stalker. She even seems to crouch a bit like a cat when she sees a squirrel or rabbit. Then she's off like a rocket.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is a sniffer dog and like a thing possessed if she gets a scent or sees anything small and fluffy or feathered! Millie ont he other hand sounds like Weller!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi will chase anything that moves. And when it's a bird she seems to think she can fly too as she tried to take off with them!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is a Biccy mache 2 - loves those squirrels and birds strangely enough


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter tends to track things,nose to the ground. If we walk somewhere,then return using the same route,he has his head down,following our earlier footsteps! He also loves to attack leaves  He's particularly annoyed at the fat pigeon that feeds in our garden,he runs really fast at it,then slows down if the pigeon hasn't taken off


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter and Bonnie wil chase anything, cats, squirrels, birds, field mice, rabbits and Dexter very early caught a fox in broad daylight. I agree about the toys, Dexter particularly has a real hunting instinct.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen Golden Retrievers in park who are deep in the undergrowth hunting out rabbits. Gone for ages with the owner looking a bit lost  

Haven't seen a cockapoo go to this length to hunt though. It seems more of a game to just chase them


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie 'points' birds then stalks them before chasing once they fly off. She runs away from sheep and Dartmoor ponies so happy with that!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has chased the crows off the hill at top speed since she was tiny and gets very upset when they fly away - you would think she would have learned by now! She chases squirrels and does the leaping up the tree thing trying to catch them. She caught a small rabbit a few months ago - I was alerted to her crime as the poor little thing was screeching its head off. I did manage to get her to drop it and then I put it over the fence. We have a bumble bee nest above our back door and I keep finding these huge fluffy bees just outside - fortunately she leaves them alone. Any ideas of what to do if she gets stung?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty chases birds, cats, squirrels. Where my parents there is a wooded area and she loves chasing anything in there!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

arthur chases birds and squirrels mainly - hes really really quick but hasnt caught any yet and I have no idea what he would do if he ever caught one - he sniff and forages for squirrels in the park where he knows they 'hang out' but I think its the chase he loves as he also will chase the local train when he hears it passing the end of the park (he cant get it by the way he just sees it and runs along behind it as fast as he can!!)


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Sami will actually "stalk" a squirrel. If he sees it on the ground he will stop dead still . . . on three legs with one held up . . then he will crouch lower to the ground and walk very slowly and accelerate to lightening speed the last several steps for the chase! He has actually been very close to catching the squirrls tail several times! Not sure what he would do if he catches one, im not excited for him to do that as they will bite! He will also catch their scent and go over and over the trail a dozen times. I can say "squirrel sami" and he will stop dead in his tracks and do a 360 degree look for location, and the chase is on! Its really cool to watch!!


My Scrap will do the 360 too. It's amazing how fast those squirrels are when you think about how fast a dog can be. Scrap also used to chase birds. She used to find hurt birds and baby birds all the time at my old apartment (the nested in the eves of the roof). I would, of course, have to play doctor once she caught them. The babies I fed to adulthood and the adults I would keep overnight to make sure they were okay. Since I had the finches and chickens, she doesn't chase wild birds. I guess that means I should get a pet squirrel so she'll stop that annoying high-pitched yip.


@Cara, I think if a bee sting does happen, you won't have to worry much about it. Just locate the stinger (area should be swollen, stinger should be translucent). Pull it out with tweezers, but make sure to pull straight so you don't break the stinger. Apply a paste of baking soda and water to the entire area (do this even if you cannot locate the stinger as it will draw it out). Apply a cold compress to the swelling in an on-off manner so that the swelling goes down but the cold doesn't bother the dog. Then keep an eye out for breathing difficulties or vomiting. If either occurs, a vet is needed.

Multiple stings and severe allergic reactions are the main things to worry about. Labored or rapid breathing, trembling, unsteadiness, fever, pale gums, vomiting and difficulty in swallowing may occur in allergic reactions. Also, be aware that there is some debate on using tweezers. Some feel that squeezing the stinger will release more toxins and that using a credit card to scrape it out is best. Either use your own judgement or call a vet. Stings in the mouth, nose, and on the head are the worst ones to deal with as it generally causes more pain and swelling then on other body parts.

Anyway, that's the short of it. Hope you don't ever have to worry about it.


----------

